# Job for an unexperienced 30-year-old guy?



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I graduated but I never use it and waste my whole youth for nothing. I've never had a real job in my life. I'm scared of work place, relationship with colleagues, meeting at monday, having presentations, go to parties.... so I never experience any jobs in that circumstances. I have only one job since I graduated until now, that is I am a deliverer. It's like Uber or Grab in southeast asia. Freedom any time. But recently my family started complaining about my job and want me to change before too late. They say there's no future and it's not the job for whole life when I'm getting older and health will be weaker. I think they're right but I don't know what to do. I'm gonna freak out thinking of difficulty at new job, new work place... People gonna reject me and treat me like alien. I lack a lot of life experiences, social interactions... I feel like I'm a retarded old man.
What do I do now? Thanks for reading my post. And sorry for my bad english.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What's a real job ? And nothing is ever wasted, you spend your time how you see fit according to your individual circumstances.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

apply for back end jobs, operations, junior positions; in the right industry, pay can be decent.

i work in the back end of finance industry now, they didnt even check my references (gave them wrong numbers), but they did check with hr of my previous jobs for basic confirmation that i didnt lie on my resume. 

im very antisocial and hate interactions so its possible to get a job . this is my 3rd job over 3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I know how you feel in some way. Inexperienced, never had a real job, family kind of pushing. I'm currently looking myself. It is hard to find a job that is the right fit when you lack the experience. And also due to social anxiety and a lack of interactions.


I think you have some experience. Driving. I think your family is putting too much pressure on you. Maybe find a job that has a higher pay in the driving job field. That is if you want to drive long distances. You could be one of those people who go to different stores stocking items. You could be one of those people who deliver packages to people's doors. {Not a mailman but the one on the truck.} You can be a mover that drives people's items to their homes. You could also help them physically move their items if you want. You have options. 


It is up to you. I guess you will have to invest in yourself and see where you can advance to make some money where you can be able to survive in this world.


Good luck


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

i havent worked in years due to social anxiety....i have difficulty mixing and find small talk hard.....but when i last worked i ahd a job that is looked down upon (by some) and has zero status.....but it was the easiest job ever.....and there was minimal to none interactions with others. The job was as a security guard......the job was so easy.....you could spend hours on your smartphone and you would be paid for it. And you can earn decent money, in know its just above minimum wage but a 60 hr week is so easy to do.....its stressless.....i was taking home about 700 euros a week after tax....as i said its easy work, some might think its boring but you basically get paid for being on your smartphone and you do the odd patrol.


----------



## incapaz dseguir mintiendo (Jun 17, 2018)

irishkarl said:


> i havent worked in years due to social anxiety....i have difficulty mixing and find small talk hard.....but when i last worked i ahd a job that is looked down upon (by some) and has zero status.....but it was the easiest job ever.....and there was minimal to none interactions with others. The job was as a security guard......the job was so easy.....you could spend hours on your smartphone and you would be paid for it. And you can earn decent money, in know its just above minimum wage but a 60 hr week is so easy to do.....its stressless.....i was taking home about 700 euros a week after tax....as i said its easy work, some might think its boring but you basically get paid for being on your smartphone and you do the odd patrol.


I still couldn't work as that. My SA is so bad I get nervous being in public places. If all I do is wonder around people doing nothing I can freak out really easily, gosh I even struggle going to the super market, can't imagine working in a place like that as a guard all day long.

If on the other hand the job you are describing is more like sitting alone in a room looking at security camera's footage on a set of screens, then that would seem pretty good for me.


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

I can't think of a job that doesn't involve some interaction with people but for jobs with the least amount of social contact, and this is just my guess here, I would say:

[] Computing (programming, website development)

[] Nature based employment (agriculture, horticulture, preservation)
[] Waste management
[] Charity shop retail assistant (this depends on the shop and your role so it's arguable as you can spend time alone in the back area at times but also in the front area as a cashier or floor staff)
[] Painter
[] Cleaner or Janitor


Sorry if my post doesn't help you with this but good luck.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Since you're already familiar with driving jobs get whatever a commercial driver's license is called in Asia. Good pay and minimal human interaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Thirty is still young. You have time to build up a career. Most of the decent paying jobs are in tech now so that's where I'd start. I think everyone who is under 30 and does not have a clear desire on what career they want should at least devote a couple months trying to learn programming. It's just a growing field with a lot of jobs that pay decent. I don't have advice for how to learn, there is a ton of stuff on the web for that, but it's worth at giving it some effort.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it make more sense checking actual job advertisements in your area? 
And then choose from those what you think you can manage?


----------



## minglee15 (Mar 16, 2017)

Doraemun said:


> Hey everyone,
> I graduated but I never use it and waste my whole youth for nothing. I've never had a real job in my life. I'm scared of work place, relationship with colleagues, meeting at monday, having presentations, go to parties.... so I never experience any jobs in that circumstances. I have only one job since I graduated until now, that is I am a deliverer. It's like Uber or Grab in southeast asia. Freedom any time. But recently my family started complaining about my job and want me to change before too late. They say there's no future and it's not the job for whole life when I'm getting older and health will be weaker. I think they're right but I don't know what to do. I'm gonna freak out thinking of difficulty at new job, new work place... People gonna reject me and treat me like alien. I lack a lot of life experiences, social interactions... I feel like I'm a retarded old man.
> What do I do now? Thanks for reading my post. And sorry for my bad english.


I am not as serious as you, but I still have some shyness before strangers. And i am in the same boat that i' ve never have a stable /real job. I am 25. My family and friends told me to find a stable job. I study electronic engineering but i am currently quite into learning foreign languages. So far I have not worked anything about engineering. i dont know why but i am carrying on . hoping to find my target. good luck.


----------

